# Secret Squire DISH receiver master reset



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

During the DBSFOURM days there was a post on how to do the Secret Squire DISH receiver master reset and it worked for the 501's. It was a bunch of key presses like (up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, start) which got you to a diagnostic menu and you were able to reset the box if it was acting up.

Do the new receivers have this feature. This feature did more than the normal reset button that the newer receivers have.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

The only thing that does is get you 30 men on Contra...

Kevin D.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

The awesome powers of the Konami Code.... Fear...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kcolg30 said:


> During the DBSFOURM days there was a post on how to do the Secret Squire DISH receiver master reset and it worked for the 501's. It was a bunch of key presses like (up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, start) which got you to a diagnostic menu and you were able to reset the box if it was acting up.
> 
> Do the new receivers have this feature. This feature did more than the normal reset button that the newer receivers have.


Still the same and it posted here.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Still the same and it posted here.


Do you still have the key combo


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It posted here. Search for info browse theme dump.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I had it memorized at one time, but I forget what it is.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You put your right foot in,
You put your right foot out;
You put your right foot in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Secret Squire,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

A memory dump really won't do too much except lose the check switch
result and your favorites lists. Also it will help with audio drops and such.

All receivers 2700 and up that I am aware of are able to do a dump
by pressing (during regular tv viewing) Menu, 6, 3 then in the diagnostics screen press in fast succession
Info, Browse , Theme, then press Info again. Then after that unplug
the receiver for 10 seconds and plug it back in. Wha-la!Memory Dump complete!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Conway said:


> A memory dump really won't do too much except lose the check switch
> result and your favorites lists. Also it will help with audio drops and such.
> 
> All receivers 2700 and up that I am aware of are able to do a dump
> ...


I recall seen the your "Wha-la!" a few time for last 8 years. 
Guess you didn't bother to read about many functions what could be called from one common point - "Memory Dump" screen. :eek2:


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

No sure what the wha-la is but I just found it posted somewhere and copied it to the post.. those aren't my words. I should have noted above.. I don't know much about the memory dump.. Figured it might help the poster above.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I believe you mean Voila!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or Viola.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Or Viola.


You mean Frank?

Just for giggles I tried the sequence on my VIP 722. It worked, after a fashion. It shows an abreviated memory dump, but the last "Info" press brings up an Information window saying the NVram has been corrupted and will be cleared after the next power down or front panel reset.

The "memory dump" has an array of 28 boxes, 23 of which have numbers of one to four hexadecimal digits.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Post a snapshot - we will try to decrypt together.

BTW, your fav should be cleaned now. 

And there more useful cmds, like drive test - DST-1 (short), DST-2 (long), etc


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

All models

Accessing the memory dump screen:
Press Menu, 6 (System Setup), 3 (Diagnostics).
Within 5 seconds press Info, Browse, Theme.

Clear NVRAM:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press TV/Video.
A different screen will pop up telling you that you have erased the NVram.
Then just press the power button on the receiver.
You will lose all favorites, timers and customized settings.

VCO Diagnostics (Voltage-Controlled Oscillator tests satellite tuner):
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 9


501/508/510 models

Clear NVRAM:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Stop then TV/Video.
A different screen will pop up telling you that you have erased the NVram.
Then just hold the power button on the receiver until the red record light illuminates.
You will lose all favorites, timers and customized settings.

Format HDD:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Play, Play, Recall
You will lose all recordings!

HDD Short Diagnostics (DST-1):
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 1

HDD Long Diagnostics (DST-2):
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 2

HDD Long Diagnostics (DST-2) including Transfer Rate test:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 3

HDD FET Diagnostics:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 6

Diagnostics + Reset LBA Failure Condition:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 8
You may lose all recordings!

Activate screensaver:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 0


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BTW, what "FET" mean ?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't know.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

And what does "DST" mean?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

FET

DST=Diagnostic Self Test


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think FET does mean Functionality Enhanced Test.
Definitely, not FE transistor.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I didn't think it meant field effect transistor either.

I guess I just wondered what was meant by DST-1, DST-2, etc, since I have no DST button on my remote.

I knew I had seen a reference somewhere: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/dishmod/database?method=reportRows&tbl=6


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bnborg said:


> I didn't think it meant field effect transistor either.
> 
> I guess I just wondered what was meant by DST-1, DST-2, etc, *since I have no DST button on my remote.
> *
> I knew I had seen a reference somewhere: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/dishmod/database?method=reportRows&tbl=6


Kidding ? I know - kidding.


----------

